# More ABT's.... these are getting addictive



## boykjo (Sep 6, 2012)

Did another round of ABT's....... drug my smoker up the street to a buddy's  house and had a few beers with some friends......

these have cream cheese, chorizo that I made wrapped with some hickory smoked bacon, smoked with hickory.....

got some TBS going on the RF braunfel













HPIM2729.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012






ABT's loaded













HPIM2725.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012






The impatient crew waiting













HPIM2732.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012






2 1/2 hrs at 250 degrees .... they were looking good













HPIM2733.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012






a close up













HPIM2734.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012






Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great Joe!!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 6, 2012)

What is that white dot in my smoker..... just noticed it........ The TBS gods were keeping an watch over my creation.....lol













HPIM2733.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Sep 6, 2012)

The white dot is a spirit entity.  Just ask those folks that are into ghost investigations.

Did you mod your smoker for the RF?  I've been thinking about modding my Chargriller to RF.  If you modded it, did you post a thread with info on it?  I'd be interested.

Great looking ABTs, by the by.  Sometimes I think I could live on those and nothing else.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2012)

Man those look good!!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Sep 6, 2012)

Crap.  I was worried it might take welding skills to do that.  

Since I have 0 welding ability, how would you go about bending plate steel to match the curve of a smoker?  If I could do that, I could do the patch job on the old stack hole that way, secure it with a few SS nuts and bolts, then RTV the edges to block leaks.  

The only problem that leaves is cutting the new stack hole.  Could that be done with a hole saw?  Assuming I could find one big enough, that is.  If so, that's a pretty rough and ready way to move the stack for RF without welding skills and such.

Anyway, sorry for thread jacking.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking ABT's Joe....   I would need burn salve in the morning after helping to finish off those babies....


----------



## big lew bbq (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking ABT's....If they taste half as good as the look they were great......SB


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2012)

They look great. Was there much cheese lost from meating out?...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 7, 2012)

ABT's looks great !!!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They look great. Was there much cheese lost from meating out?...JJ


No Jimmy... Actually I was surprised the cheese held up very well... I put the cheese in first .....then the slice of chorizo then wrapped it in bacon....


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2012)

Dude they look awesome!

If anyone has problems with the cream cheese oozing, try adding a bit of ricotta,to the cream cheese it holds up pretty well


----------



## boykjo (Sep 7, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> Crap.  I was worried it might take welding skills to do that.
> 
> Since I have 0 welding ability, how would you go about bending plate steel to match the curve of a smoker?  If I could do that, I could do the patch job on the old stack hole that way, secure it with a few SS nuts and bolts, then RTV the edges to block leaks.
> 
> ...


Is there any local welding guys that you know.... I would also check out craigslist in the sevices offered.. you should be able to get someone for a few hrs at 35.00 an hr... would be well worth it. I didnt weld my rf plate in. Its bolted only on the firbox side..... The chargriller is a lot thinner than Mine.. You can mod it by flanging the exhaust and bolting it and patching the hole... Yes a hole saw would do the trick but watch out if it grabs.. it can ba a wrist twister..

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 7, 2012)

Joe that looks awesome. I wish I was you neighbor = )


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome Job!


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2012)

Those look GREAT !  Super job !


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

